
New .BOT GTLD from Amazon - deegles
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-bot-gtld-from-amazon/
======
drizzy
This is really cool, I just hope that they don't wait too long to open the
domain to those of us who use an unconventional or custom toolset for our
bots.

------
core-questions
Oh man, `russian.bot` is available, but I'd have to already have a bot set up
to register it. Damn.

~~~
deegles
It's easy to set one up using Lex, but it's $750 for this domain ($75
otherwise).

